# A Flying Sub of a different color.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Literally. "Scuba yellow", achieved with House of Kolors Kandy Lime Gold over white basecoat. Eye-searing results.










I built the base from wood and acrylic rod, which will be illuminated with blue LED's. The base itself will be airbrushed to look like the ocean. I wanted a radical diving angle for viewing purposes. There are brass pins at the top of the lower rods which fit in holes in the lower hull to keep it in place. 










(this photo before hull painting)









The engines are wired up and light....









Test firing....










Paragrafix photoetch and decal set. Fantastic stuff.










TSDS blue metalflaked floor is awesome! All etched parts and decals are now in place. Kudo's to Paragrafix for such an outstanding job on this set!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The photoetched "rotor blades" are 1/25 scale wheel centers I had in my stash.










I hacked up the useless bunk area, which will now become a weapons locker with blue acrylic window panel, and upper storage for a kitbashed "dive sled" to be stored.










Still unfinished weapons locker, but test fitting see-thru panel...



















Crow's Nest figures coming to life after some careful massaging. Big thanks to Drew for providing us with so many great figure sets. 










Test fitting the cabin after some sub-assembly, it all fits real nice.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's... bright!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looks like it could glow in the dark!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

awesome stand!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is bright. You could read in bed by it!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

*Great day in the morning!*

Awesome looking job there, brother Tim! 
Another, Bad Ass Motor Scooter, for sure! :thumbsup:

-Ben (Just for fun)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the color! Brilliant and simple idea on the rotofins. Can't wait to see what you do with the gun storage area.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking great so far. Love the color choice for the hull. 

Sean


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim, I think your doing a great job my friend!

What's really great about our hobby is , you DON'T have to do it just like the Miniature!

I am looking forward to more progress shots!!:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, I was hoping you guys would work this out, but I guess that's not going to happen. I spoke with David Merriman and asked him not to make posts like that again, and I posted a message here asking you all to get back on topic and that's just not happening, so I'm going to close this thread.

--Henry


----------

